# Configuration mail avec compte neuf.



## xaveric (2 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai lu pas mal de choses sur la configuration de mail avec un compte neuf mais le résultat est touours nul. Et il faut pas compter sur neuf pour donner l'info car je ne trouve rien.
J'ai un compte sur neuf. fr et un sur laposte.net. Je recois les mails des 2 sans problème mais en envoie, j'y arrive que sur laposte.net. Impossible avce le mail neuf. Il me marque:"Impossible d'envoyer le message via smtp.neuf.fr"
Toute ma configuration est bonne car je l'ai vérifié et retapé plusieurs fois. Seul doute les n° de ports puisque je ne trouve rien pour ça.
Quelqu'un a t il une solution ou les n° de ports a rentré?
Merci


----------



## pierre22 (2 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Déjà sommes nous d'accord les réglages ci dessous ?    
http://www.neuf.fr/EspaceAbonnes/assistance/2b.asp


Si, oui, dans Mail=> Préférences=> Comptes =>clic dans réglages du serveur. En principe c'est le port 25

Cordialement


----------

